# Extras



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

How about having an 'Extra' tab added at the top so that everyone who is interested in buying extras for their new car or already have had them and are raving about them can discuss what is good to buy and what is not worth it.

When I ordered my car 2 months ago, found it hard to find information on the extras I had ordered and if it was worth the money ordering them. Cars being picked up tomorrow and wish now I had ordered the Sat Nav+ plus the MMI unit

Just a thought

Great site though

ZiggyTT :wink: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Another fng


----------

